# does it matter what oils i use for liquid soap



## rszuba (Jun 1, 2015)

i have only made cold process soap. i would like to try liquid, crockpot method.
does it matter which oils i choose for my soap. i have lots of canola i need to use up.
thanks ahead of time.
renee


----------



## Obsidian (Jun 1, 2015)

It matters if you have specific qualities you want in your soap. I like quite a lot of bubbles so I have to use more coconut oil. Canola is prone to going rancid in soap, don't use more then 15-20%


----------



## Susie (Jun 1, 2015)

Coconut oil and olive oil are my favorites.  I don't use canola oil, sorry.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jun 1, 2015)

I too use Coconut and Olive.  Haven't tried Canola as I don't use it either.


----------



## rszuba (Jun 1, 2015)

thanks you guys. appreciate you taking the time : )


----------

